# What age do GSDs mature?



## GSDKing (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a 17 month old GSD, who still acts puppy-like and immature, the only thing on his mind is play. My question is at what age will he start acting more mature? he is from WGWL with some czech, I have heard that some lines are slower to mature Also when will he start lifting his leg? he still pees like a girl and also never marks

And when do they start having a more adult looking face? he still has his puppy face


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My East German dog started to act mature around 3 years old. Until then he was pretty much a giant puppy. 

Leg lifting is often a learned behavior. If he doesn't see another dog do it he may never do it.

What do you mean by puppy face?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

my male looked mature at 8 months...he still acts very puppyish, even though he's almost 6. I never saw a major change in him, he's always been a thinking dog, higher threshold. The only thing that's changed is he's greying at the muzzle.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I saw a pretty drastic change at 3 y/o with Banjo, Cable as well, both male. My female is showing signs of entering the adult phase at 2 and some change. She is still a fireball and quick to change emotional states, but her keel is evening up some.

That's not to say that puppy-like behavior just goes away, when GSDs are with their person all bets are off. Banjo could still summon that evil twinkle in his eyes and act a fool at 11 years. Watching a dog be naughty for being naughtys sake is something I will never tire of, gleeful malfeasance for the sake of play says so much about how smart they are.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado started lifting his leg at 6 months, and I've noticed a big change in his maturity when he hit about 2.5 years old. He's calmer and I rarely see 'puppy brain' anymore though he still gets zoomies and plays like a pup :wub:

He's DDR/WG/Czech


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would say they mature mentally around 3 years old.

My male didn't really look masculine to me until he was about 4 years old.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Max is from Czech lines, matured around 3 years, he`ll be 10 in May, only 1 time have I seen him lift his leg


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Much much sooner than I did....if in fact I even have.


SuperG


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I noticed a big change after he turned 2.
But he can still be a butthead occasionally, LOL.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Be glad you have a dog that doesn't mark. It's a pain in the neck. A lot of dogs will never lift their leg if they don't see another do it... my male is five and has never lifted his leg to pee. He matured right around the two year mark, both physically and mentally, but he's always been kind of a "soft, slow" dog.


----------

